# OSN Direct vs Etisilat



## stamboy (Apr 1, 2013)

I currently have Etisilat for my internet but am thinking of upgrading for childrens channels primarily and perhaps movies and the premier league.

I'm used to Sky which is a very good product in terms of recording, ease of use, etc.

Is there any difference between getting OSN direct vs getting it through Etisilat and if so what is best? I understand that for OSN you need a dish but I only have an apartment will this be a problem? Also if I move what are the hurdles/issues with both suppliers?

Lastly is there any price/channel differences in packages and do they both show all the premier games?


----------



## Zeeshan08 (Sep 15, 2013)

First things first...ask your building if you can have dish (they will probably say no) and then that's the end of that. if they say yes...then explore the option. but as far as I know all the newer buildings do not allow dish only some very old ones may allow it and normally are small 3-5 floor buildings


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxStewartC (Mar 3, 2012)

Premier league is on BEIN Sports, not available on OSN.


----------



## KB80 (Aug 22, 2014)

*OSN Direct for sure*

Hi Stamboy

If you are used to dealing with Sky TV back home OSN is pretty much the equivalent here.

I had sky back home too. Here OSN are by far the leading Pay TV Network across MENA.

In my opinion OSN provide a hugely superior box and features - Pause, record, archive library of top series and movies etc.

More channels 137 premium channels and 7 dedicated leading international kids channels - they have exclusivity for 3 x Disney Channels and their own Kids Movie Channel etc, aswell as Cartoon Network and a few others.

I had etisalat, now with OSN direct and it is night and day.

OSN also offer all subscribers access to OSN Play free (on demand service from multiple devices - ifone, computer, laptop etc) like ITV Player etc - same idea so you can watch on the move.

Finally on your building - unless it is an exceptionally old building. Most apartment blocks in Dubai have a central point of their roofs for all residents and a technician comes along from OSN and does the necessary connection for your building. When you think about it all the topclass accommodation throughout Dubai that don't have satellite dishes... these people have OSN and other Pay TV Networks. But all through central point on their roof (simple!) as opposed to a dish strapped to their apartment. If you have a villa or an older building satellite dishes not a problem.

In response to other also buy comprehensive top class sports packages with OSN.

They have also just partnered with Abu Dhabi Media - who have the English Premiere League and Formula One etc. So have premium sport offering too.


----------



## KB80 (Aug 22, 2014)

*OSN for sure*

Sorry - should have been clearer through Etisalat you don't get access to all OSN channels.

If you are from UK... another bonus on OSN (well for me lol) is that you have Emmerale and Coronation Street back to back 7-8pm every weeknight. Same time as UK... or about a week behind.

Also dedicated ITV and BBC channels on OSN... so you can have that taste of home.

Look into it yourself... but would opt for OSN every day of week and wouldn't even consider going back to Etisalat TV packages. In my experience was just no comparison.


----------

